# Woman who had sex with 5-year-old boy gets life



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2008)

> *Woman who had sex with 5-year-old boy gets life*
> A Sanford jury Thursday convicted a 33-year-old woman of having sex with a 5-year-old boy.
> 
> Kelly Lumadue was sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole. Jurors on Tuesday watched videotape of the sex acts, which happened 12 years ago when Lumadue lived in Longwood with her husband, a professional pornographer who recorded the session. He has since died.
> ...


Mcduck

Since she was found guilty, I guess they didn't buy the defense that she was doing it under duress from her husband or maybe she was found guilty in spite of that...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't even know how a woman can have sex with a 5 year old
What the fuck


----------



## Altron (Sep 19, 2008)

why couldn't i get any of these teachers when i was in school?


----------



## Kairi (Sep 19, 2008)

This is pedophilia to a max


----------



## Blue (Sep 19, 2008)

Someone needs to charge the garbageman with theft or something. Fucking scavengers.


----------



## Cleg (Sep 19, 2008)

maybe cause your not 5 you sick underage girl loving fuck. 
protip: shes not really 500 years old


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Blind Sasuke said:


> Someone needs to charge the garbageman with theft or something. Fucking scavengers.



Good point, since the guy had to steal, watch and report those movies


----------



## Skylark (Sep 19, 2008)

Is it me or are people getting crazier and crazier each 24 hours..?


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Sep 19, 2008)

Taking pedophilia to a whole new level 
That woman is just nuts!


----------



## Akatsuki Elite (Sep 19, 2008)

The world is *Sick*


----------



## Altron (Sep 19, 2008)

Warning!! What you may see in the following spoiler tag may scare you. You have been warned.


----------



## Juice (Sep 19, 2008)

This kind of stuff no longer surprise's me.


----------



## batanga (Sep 19, 2008)

What, how's that even possible


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 19, 2008)

Almost as stupid as swirlface.

The sentence is quite strong though.  No possibility of parole?  Does life in prison mean life, or is it some set number of years?

Damn.  Bet she's kicking herself for just throwing them in the trash.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 19, 2008)

Wait. Why did the garbage man go through the tapes? 

And how did the five year old have an erection?


----------



## Hef (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, I think this is great news. That she gets life, I mean. If the genders were reversed people would be fucking furious about the whole ordeal.


----------



## Chee (Sep 19, 2008)

Juice said:


> This kind of stuff no longer surprise's me.



Same here. =\


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

Why the fuck was the garbage man taking her discarded video tapes? 

Remind me never to throw away anything ever again.


----------



## fghj (Sep 19, 2008)

She makes a boy happy and they punish her? Wtf?


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 19, 2008)

Cleg said:


> maybe cause your not 5 you sick underage girl loving fuck.
> protip: shes not really 500 years old



Lol Cleg .


How do you have sex with a 5 yr old ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

Very carefully.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 19, 2008)

Remember, gentlemen and ladies: destroy your evidence.  Preferably with a hot fire.


----------



## Altron (Sep 19, 2008)

maybe they were extra hard on the teacher because she was damn ugly as well.


----------



## Xion (Sep 19, 2008)

Lucky 5 year old or the luckiest 5 year old? 

Of course I jest.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 19, 2008)

Lucky fucking kid


----------



## Altron (Sep 19, 2008)

Gecka said:


> Lucky fucking kid



not really


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

She looks mad, sure; I'd hit it if I were 5.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd hit it. But that kinda stuff can mess up most 5 year olds.  But, I learned about sex when I was 5. And first started watching porn when I was 6  And I thought I "broke it" when I was 9 ...... How did I start talking about this subject again?


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 19, 2008)

This was an appropriate sentence.


----------



## Xion (Sep 19, 2008)

Altron said:


> not really



Maybe if you put a bag over her head the rest is nice.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2008)

I didn't even know having sex with a five year old was possible. Excuse the explicitness of my posts (since younger posts get offended by discussion about this stuff), but maybe she didn't insert his you-know-what in her you-know-what, oral sex is sometimes generally considered just sex.


----------



## Toby (Sep 19, 2008)

"Longwood" is long. Problem's right there.


----------



## Mashy (Sep 19, 2008)

Finally! I was getting tired of the man-perpetrated rapes.


----------



## rancher8 (Sep 19, 2008)

Life sentence without parole? Really? I think this crime is nothing compared to manslaughter and other killing charges. Which people that have been charged for these more serious crimes have gotten far more lenient sentences than this.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 19, 2008)

fghj said:


> She makes a boy happy and they punish her? Wtf?



p*d*p**** apologism? A new low for you?


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 19, 2008)

How can a 5 year old even penetrate this bitch?!


----------



## impersonal (Sep 19, 2008)

Altron said:


> not really



She's making a mad face in the picture, but I think it's almost mandatory for mug shots. Other than the deranged look, she seems to be fine.

Also, I wonder how she could have sex with a 5 years old. Strap-on + anal seems to be the only possibility, and it would explain the life sentence.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 19, 2008)

its creepy how you guys just talk about how the little bastard did it 
but i think the bitch had it coming


----------



## Sen (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm glad she got life.  I can't believe both of that little boy's parents used him like that.  Some people are just fucking disguisting and don't deserve to be parents. 

Poor kid.  He's probably messed up for the rest of his life now.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 19, 2008)

Part of me wants to figure out how a 5 Year old could possibly become erect, but there's no way I'm googling that.


----------



## Xion (Sep 19, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Part of me wants to figure out how a 5 Year old could possibly become erect, but there's no way I'm googling that.



What you do in your private time is no business of mine.


----------



## desjr (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow thats sick but im not sure she deserves life.I seen people commit murder and not get life.


----------



## ez (Sep 19, 2008)

how? 

---

i'm glad she received a life sentence.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 19, 2008)

Dromus said:


> Is it me or are people getting crazier and crazier each 24 hours..?



It's just you. People have always been this nuts. If anything I'd say we're getting better.


----------



## Toby (Sep 19, 2008)

Mashed Potato said:


> Finally! I was getting tired of the man-perpetrated rapes.



This is sig-material.


----------



## Xion (Sep 19, 2008)

ezxx said:


> how?



Sometimes details are better left unknown.


----------



## ez (Sep 19, 2008)

^'twas a rhetorical question...trust me i do not want to know >_<


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 19, 2008)

This is good material for a doujin.


----------



## sel (Sep 19, 2008)

Raiden said:


> I didn't even know having sex with a five year old was possible. Excuse the explicitness of my posts (since younger posts get offended by discussion about this stuff), but maybe she didn't insert his you-know-what in her you-know-what, oral sex is sometimes generally considered just sex.



In response, I present to you.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 19, 2008)

fucking awesome.

that kid is a lucky sombitch.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 19, 2008)

Altron said:


> Warning!! What you may see in the following spoiler tag may scare you. You have been warned.



she kind of reminds me of Bald britney xD

so wath have we learned so far?

Dont throw your garbage away, Burn it instead!


----------



## sel (Sep 19, 2008)

Forget about burning it. It's a VHS, so taping over it with _Dr. Phil_ or whatever inane tripe that somehow manages to qualify as television surely would have been just fine before disposing it in the way which he did. In fact, I'm rather astounded she neglected to take something like that into account.


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 19, 2008)

Hef said:


> Wow, I think this is great news. That she gets life, I mean. If the genders were reversed people would be fucking furious about the whole ordeal.



I agree with you. 

I never seen something like this before, it's always the other way around with genders.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 19, 2008)

^ well someone who would videotape herself smexing a 5 year old probably wouldn't have the brains to think of that anyway 

edit: comment was to Sel

thanks for getting in the way zigzag.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 19, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Part of me wants to figure out how a 5 Year old could possibly become erect, but there's no way I'm googling that.


Viagra 

Life is too much.


----------



## Xion (Sep 19, 2008)

zigzag101 said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> I never seen something like this before, it's always the other way around with genders.



If their genders were reversed it will still be a crime. Tranny rape is still rape.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2008)

Hef said:


> Wow, I think this is great news. That she gets life, I mean. If the genders were reversed people would be fucking furious about the whole ordeal.



Thats because she looks just like a man.



			
				desjr said:
			
		

> Wow thats sick but im not sure she deserves life.I seen people commit murder and not get life.



I'm sure if it was a man you'd be screaming "electric chair the bastard!"


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice

/Ikesouthpark


----------



## Chillouh (Sep 19, 2008)

It's a cruel world we live in. 
I dont see the problem, I had sex with older women when I was five too.


----------



## Carly (Sep 19, 2008)

Niiiiice. 


He can tell everyone in his class that he lost his virginity at 5 and piss all the guys off.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 19, 2008)

Damn slut deserves to rot in jail!  Poor kid has lots of therapy now.


----------



## waterkunoichi (Sep 19, 2008)

Pedophilia in a new spectrum.

What is wrong with people these days?


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Sep 19, 2008)

Who watches tapes left in the garbage/?


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 19, 2008)

Disturbing.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 19, 2008)

Carly said:


> Niiiiice.
> 
> 
> He can tell everyone in his class that he lost his virginity at 5 and piss all the guys off.



I too brag about being molested.


----------



## fghj (Sep 19, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Damn slut deserves to rot in jail!  Poor kid has lots of therapy now.



It doesn't say anything about the kid. He may be not even remember anything but of course everyone knows better how traumatized he is.


----------



## Carly (Sep 19, 2008)

Zephos said:


> I too brag about being molested.



Oh plz, the 5 year old probably had a lil woody going on.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 19, 2008)

Carly said:


>



God I hate that icon.


----------



## Carly (Sep 19, 2008)

Zephos said:


> God I hate that icon.



Overused, much?

Sorry, only thing i could find that could fit my comment.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd like ta get "raped" by a hot older woman except that bitch is hideous. 

Sux for the little boy, being 5, he was much too young to understand any of the implications of what was happening. He'll need lots of therapy now tho =/


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 19, 2008)

How the hell does she find pleasure in a 5yr old boy


----------



## ZeroBlack (Sep 19, 2008)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> How the hell does she find pleasure in a 5yr old boy



Jump on it, jump on it


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 19, 2008)

What? How...? Wait, I don't want to know the answer to the second question. D: Professional pornographer? And where did they get this 5-year-old?


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 19, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> Jump on it, jump on it



Woman jumping on a limp 5yr old cock. 

Yeah that porno sure is gonna go far


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 19, 2008)

FINALLY a woman in the wrong lol. 

How do you even have sex with a 5 year old? I didnt know you could get hard at that young even lol.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 19, 2008)

And they said women can't rape... Well, this is just stated as 'sex', but whatever.
Bitch got owned.


----------



## Cirus (Sep 19, 2008)

Blind Sasuke said:


> Someone needs to charge the garbageman with theft or something. Fucking scavengers.


   When garbage is put out on the curb to get picked up it is no longer protected under any right by the person who put it there/original owners of the stuff.  Also once the garbage is taken out then it is public property of sort and anyone can go through it or scavage through it.  So the garbageman is not going to get into trouble.


----------



## Blargal (Sep 20, 2008)

"which happened 12 years ago"

She may have the potential to be hot back then, keep in mind her husband was a professional pornographer so his wife may have been "hot" back then.

Aside from the horribly vague article, we don't know what they mean by "sex", I've got this feeling it was foreplay and they are pulling "news" out of their... mm ass?


----------



## macdelz (Sep 20, 2008)

its just scary,scary, scary...


----------



## dreams lie (Sep 20, 2008)

The garbage man should have been fired.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 20, 2008)

I really don't see the point in giving her life for that. I don't really think it would even hurt the little kid since he wouldn't of known what happened.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 20, 2008)

Why didn't the garbage man just blackmail her into having sex with him?


----------



## iLurk (Sep 20, 2008)

If she looked decent, I wouldn't complain.

The mugshot was 7 years AFTER the sexual assault. She could've looked better. Not sure.



spaZ said:


> I really don't see the point in giving her life for that. I don't really think it would even hurt the little kid since he wouldn't of known what happened.



See, this is gender hyprocrisy.

If it were a girl, everyone would be freak'n pissed off.

Just like how a girl slapping a guy is completely alright (even the Subway commercial). But if a guy slaps the girl, it would be sexist and the guy would be called a woman-beater.

Gender hypocrisy. Hehe. And girls want the same rights (divorce, sports, etc.).


----------



## fghj (Sep 20, 2008)

iLurk said:


> If she looked decent, I wouldn't complain.
> 
> The mugshot was 7 years AFTER the sexual assault. She could've looked better. Not sure.
> 
> ...


Well physically, if a grown up man penetrates a 5 year old girl, the damage is much worse than a woman doing whatever to a 5yo boy.
Life sentence is too much. Maybe she made a mistake once and now her life is over.


----------



## Carly (Sep 20, 2008)

fghj said:


> Well physically, if a grown up man penetrates a 5 year old girl, the damage is much worse than a woman doing whatever to a 5yo boy.
> Life sentence is too much. Maybe she made a mistake once and now her life is over.



Why make excuses for her? She'll more than likely do it again. She looks like she'd beat a kid, too.


----------



## yatai (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm trying to compute this into my brain but it does not accept it.


----------



## Idun (Sep 20, 2008)

The horrible thing is that I'm not even surprised. The world is sick
Giving her life was absolutely the right choice, no gender hypocritism thank you. 
This woman deserved life.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Sep 20, 2008)

Life sentence?! What the fuck? Rapists usually get much less.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 20, 2008)

Altron said:


> Warning!! What you may see in the following spoiler tag may scare you. You have been warned.



IS there a pic of when she was 21, and performed the act?


----------



## iiTohsakaxx (Sep 20, 2008)

stupid garbageman >.>


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 20, 2008)

> "Gender hypocrisy"
> "This woman deserved life"
> "Why make excuses for her"



There are so many god-damned cases out there where the murder(s)/torturer(s)/rapist(s) did so much worse and got so much less .

Life without parole for something like this is a slap in the face to the victims of such cases...no it's more like a punch from a pro-boxer to the solar plexus to those victims.

30 years without parole would have been sufficient...unless it was proven in court that the child suffered major psychological damage.  Even then there have been criminals who did much worse than that and only got smacked with 20 years w/ chance of parole.

I don't pity the woman, but I don't agree with the sentence.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 20, 2008)

the sentence is a little over the top, but still, he bitch deserves to be in there for a long time. I'd say 20 years is good enough


----------



## Sasufag (Sep 20, 2008)

Women pedophiles.
That thing did scare me that i did poo to my pants.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 20, 2008)

As with all cases involving children, the punishment should be severe. Doing something like that warrants such a response. If it were a guy, what other punishment could there be aside life without parole?

I'm not sure the death penalty would even be considered, seeing as how the child wasn't killed. Harsh? Yes, but it wasn't like she took advantage of a teenage boy who could at least think for himself.

In this case: it was a kid; she recorded it, and her husband filmed it. Plus, she had the nerve to simply throw it out. It was for the better that it was found this way.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 20, 2008)

Man life thats not cool men take being raped alot different. He is 5,he wouldn't remember


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 20, 2008)

Straight Shota is awesome 
I wanna be five again D:


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 20, 2008)

Talk about a twist of fate.



And well, you can find anything in the garbage these days.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 20, 2008)

This is the most fucked up thing I ever heard.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 20, 2008)

^same here 
damn right men take being raeped differently than women, because men usually arent raped :/


----------



## Enclave (Sep 20, 2008)

Blind Sasuke said:


> Someone needs to charge the garbageman with theft or something. Fucking scavengers.



What he did is technically legal though.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 20, 2008)

fghj said:


> Well physically, if a grown up man penetrates a 5 year old girl, the damage is much worse than a woman doing whatever to a 5yo boy.
> Life sentence is too much. Maybe she made a mistake once and now her life is over.



So how old were you when you were molested.


----------



## Sakura Kasakabe (Sep 20, 2008)

molestation in any form is just wrong, gender has nothing to do with it. females who do it deserve the same treatment as males.


----------



## cacophony (Sep 20, 2008)

lol that kid is a fucking pimp.  how the fuck did he get a hard on??? he's like 5 years old!!  but anyways i would just like to commend the kid for fulfilling all of our dreams.


----------



## Fran (Sep 20, 2008)

Google produced this


----------



## Zephos (Sep 20, 2008)

cacophony said:


> lol that kid is a fucking pimp.  how the fuck did he get a hard on??? he's like 5 years old!!  but anyways i would just like to commend the kid for fulfilling all of our dreams.



What alternate reality do you live in where this would be a good thing.

Oh right, desperate male teen virgin world.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Sep 20, 2008)

If it happened twelve years ago, why the FUCK do people still care? It's the past, don't throw her in jail for something that happened so long ago.


----------



## fghj (Sep 20, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Google produced this



Meh, no one looks good in a mugshot, probably after a day or two in arrest.


----------



## iLurk (Sep 20, 2008)

QUOTE=The Cheat;18850922]This is the most fucked up thing I ever heard.[/QUOTE]

What? Is that a lie I hear?

There was another article here in the Caf? where few month old toddler was being raped.



Mattaru said:


> Google produced this



*PROTIP:* That picture was taken 7 years AFTER she commited the sexual assault.

7 years is A LOT younger. She could've been hot.


----------



## Carly (Sep 20, 2008)

Why was Zepho's banned? He was awesome.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 20, 2008)

Why not me


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 20, 2008)

I've seen worse...looks like she might have been reasonably good looking back in her day.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Sep 20, 2008)

The Kid Has Bragging rights forever if he got over it.

"I got laid when I was 5, I couldn't even pronounce intercourse."


----------



## Traveler (Sep 20, 2008)

Believe it or not but males of five years of age *can* have an erection.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 20, 2008)

Traveler said:


> Believe it or not but males of five years of age *can* have an erection.



I believe a male of any age can.


----------



## Traveler (Sep 20, 2008)

You are correct RyRyMini.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2008)

Meh...this doesn't deserve life...killing people sometimes doesn't get life but this does? 

And for the record...some kids DO get hard around that age....i remember i was 6-7 when i started feeling the urges.


----------



## Xion (Sep 21, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Meh...this doesn't deserve life...killing people sometimes doesn't get life but this does?
> 
> And for the record...some kids DO get hard around that age....i remember i was 6-7 when i started feeling the urges.



Molesting a five year old? What DOES that deserve in your opinion?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Molesting a five year old? What DOES that deserve in your opinion?



Depends on how much the 5-year old was traumatized. Also some responsibility goes with the child's parents, if they didn't all go telling him something bad happened to him but rather tried to encompass the incident as somethign positive (cause yes...children can enjoy it too...i know i wouldn't mind doing pervy stuff with a woman when i was young) he may not have even had a problem with it.


----------



## Xion (Sep 21, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> *Depends on how much the 5-year old was traumatized.* Also some responsibility goes goes with the child's parents, if they didn't all go telling him something bad happened to him but rather tried to encompass the incident as somethign positive (cause yes...children can enjoy it too...i know i wouldn't mind doing pervy stuff with a woman when i was young) he may not have even had a problem with it.



lol no

Just because trauma doesn't manifest itself immediately is no excuse for the action, the heinousness of the crime, and the responsibility of the adult in question.

The law doesn't work like that.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 21, 2008)

My first love who showed me the heavens at such an early age is going byebye?

whatever, there's other bitches around


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> lol no
> 
> Just because trauma doesn't manifest itself immediately is no excuse for the action, the heinousness of the crime, and the responsibility of the adult in question.
> 
> The law doesn't work like that.



Yes, and the law allows people who are known to be guilty walk away because of slight evidential details going "wrong". It's not wrong to beat somebody if he ends up giving you true info proving you were correct in accusing him of committing what he committed.

Throwing out such evidence just cause it was acquired improperly is bollocks.


----------



## Xion (Sep 21, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Yes, and the law allows people who are known to be guilty walk away because of slight evidential details going "wrong". It's not wrong to beat somebody if he ends up giving you true info proving you were correct in accusing him of committing what he committed.
> 
> Throwing out such evidence just cause it was acquired improperly is bollocks.



Maybe life was a little too intense. But 30-50 years should have served the same purpose.


----------



## Poison (Sep 21, 2008)

That's disgusting.


----------



## Tunafish (Sep 21, 2008)

What the hell, garbage man. Getting tired of Blockbuster?

The article's disgusting, but not surprising. Wasn't there _another_ article with a man raping an infant?


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Sep 21, 2008)

damn, life.... ouch. 
and very unlucky for a garbage man to discover ur discarded tape. Something like that is what you should burn to Ashes.


----------



## Phantasmagoria (Sep 21, 2008)

lol, she's fucked up


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 21, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Since she was found guilty, I guess they didn't buy the defense that she was doing it under duress from her husband or maybe she was found guilty in spite of that...



serves her right.


----------



## Anjali (Sep 21, 2008)

The only thing I don't get is how could a 5 year old have sex at such an young age? I mean, to have an erection at 5?  Wow, these kids nowadays, they're developing faster and faster...must be due to the food with hormones


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Sep 21, 2008)

didn't know it was even possible with a 5yo


----------



## Vanity (Sep 21, 2008)

Ugh. I rarely hear about female pedophiles but that's pretty sick. I mean a 5 year old? Eww.


----------



## Blargal (Sep 21, 2008)

Carly said:


> Why make excuses for her? She'll more than likely do it again. She looks like she'd beat a kid, too.



Given that it was 12 years ago, doubt she will ever do it again. And if you looked like you would murder someone, shouldn't you be in jail too?


----------



## xpeed (Sep 21, 2008)

wow, she must really have some tight vagina to enjoy something that small.


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 21, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Since she was found guilty, I guess they didn't buy the defense that she was doing it under duress from her husband or maybe she was found guilty in spite of that...



She was found guilty because the jury saw her for what she was: a p*d*p****.  They didn't buy her defense because it follows the same logic as husband doing the same thing while under duress from his wife.

She tried to build herself up as a sympathetic woman and the plan backfired.

Although I am surprised how it happened 12 years ago.  What is the statute of limitations on pedophilia, anyway?  Still, good thing it's a long while.


----------



## Traveler (Sep 21, 2008)

sarrya said:


> The only thing I don't get is how could a 5 year old have sex at such an young age? I mean, to have an erection at 5?  Wow, these kids nowadays, they're developing faster and faster...must be due to the food with hormones





Lezard_Valeth said:


> didn't know it was even possible with a 5yo



Males of any age can have an erection. 
It's just harder when they are younger to get one because they don't get aroused as much.


----------



## Akira (Sep 21, 2008)

Whilst I'm not denying what she did was wrong, _a life imprisonment_?

Also, wtf is happening to garbage men these days? I'm not throwing anything away if they're all going to rummage through it.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Sep 21, 2008)

what a lucky ass kid.


----------



## Byakkö (Sep 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Good point, since the guy had to steal, watch and report those movies



Clearly he's a closet p*d*p****. Burn the friend too!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 21, 2008)

How sickening. 

Also why was that dude going through her garbage like that?


----------



## muishot (Sep 21, 2008)

Blue said:


> Someone needs to charge the garbageman with theft or something. Fucking scavengers.



Theft?  Are you serious?  She threw those videotapes out on the curb.  The garbage men were only doing their jobs.  Since the tapes were in good conditions, they took them home and watched them to see if there is anything goo.  It is a good case of human curiosity.  It is perfectly legal.


----------



## Xion (Sep 21, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> didn't know it was even possible with a 5yo



It might not have been. But she could have found her ways...somehow.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 21, 2008)

what...the...hell?


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Sep 21, 2008)

i think i threw up a little...


----------



## Xion (Sep 21, 2008)

littleblondepunk said:


> i think i threw up a little...



This might even be classified as one of the better moments in humanity's history if you know what I mean.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 22, 2008)

how do you get a 5 year old to pop a boner?


----------



## Xion (Sep 22, 2008)

PerveeSage said:


> how do you get a 5 year old to pop a boner?



Maybe she slipped a Viagra. 

I don't know, I'm not a p*d*p****. 

Some members here might be though, so we could always ask them.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 22, 2008)

that kid must have an 8-inch dick or so since she got off with him...also, throwing the evidence outside is pure stupidity


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 22, 2008)

muishot said:


> Theft?  Are you serious?  She threw those videotapes out on the curb.  The garbage men were only doing their jobs.  Since the tapes were in good conditions, they took them home and watched them to see if there is anything goo.  It is a good case of human curiosity.  It is perfectly legal.



Indeed.  As soon as you throw something away, it pretty much becomes public domain.


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like she was quite desperate to do something like that.


----------



## Casyle (Sep 22, 2008)

While that's horribly sick, life in prison for this?  

Wow... I don't feel sorry for her, but that still really surprises me.


----------



## Saphri (Sep 22, 2008)

how on earth can she justify having sex with a child whatever the age or circumstances were. Its disgusting and inhuman. people like that need burning!


----------



## tinhamodic (Sep 22, 2008)

It's even more sick that she taped the acts!


----------



## Gary (Sep 22, 2008)

shotacon         .


----------



## Empress (Sep 22, 2008)

that is so fucked up
and disgusting ugh


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 22, 2008)

the question isn't just why.....but how....also why....and why some more.


----------



## Gary (Sep 22, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> the question isn't just why.....but how....also why....and why some more.



she's a pedo?


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 22, 2008)

Akatsuki Elite said:


> The world is *Sick*



Well said... >_>


----------



## master bruce (Sep 22, 2008)

Where are these type of teachers when you need them?

dude, imagine being 13 and you have a superhot teacher, we'll call her "ms. janice".
imagine you sit in class listening to all the other student(males) talk about how hot she is.

imagine one day after school she asks you to stay late and she shuts/locks the door/pulls blinds down, then she asks you to come closer.


ms, J:"I notice the way you stare at me during class, don't be shy jimmy, I think its cute."
You(jimmy):"Ummm.....he...he...I...I...think you're the best(translation:the hottest)"

ms. J:"I know, jimmy, I know."

then she proceeds to rock your world.


man up baby! man up baby! FTWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Not the 5 year old s$%t though, thats nasty dude. 

but if I'm 13 I'd love for my superhot female teacher to bang me like a drum.


Damn I wish I could've been that 16 year old dude who banged mary kay laturno.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 22, 2008)

I think there's a real lesson to be learned here.

And that lesson is: destroy the evidence before you dispose of it.


But seriously; glad to see sick fucks like that put away for good.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 22, 2008)

Damn, thought women must have serious self esteem issues.



Blue said:


> Someone needs to charge the garbageman with theft or something. Fucking scavengers.



:rofl whered this come from?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow just how far has this world gone to the crapper.


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 22, 2008)

Banging 5 year olds?

She really needed to get a life


----------



## Stan Lee (Sep 22, 2008)

Younger and younger.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 23, 2008)

Casyle said:


> While that's horribly sick, life in prison for this?
> 
> Wow... I don't feel sorry for her, but that still really surprises me.



Really? If the genders were reversed, would you feel the same way?

This deserves life. It's sick.


----------



## rancher8 (Sep 23, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Really? If the genders were reversed, would you feel the same way?
> 
> This deserves life. It's sick.



But, do you think it just just as terrible as murder. I don't agree. Since some murderers have recieved much lighter punishments. For example the women that murdered her disabled daughter(via drowning) also recieved a life sentence with a mininum of 15 years. Do you think that this is worse than that?


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 23, 2008)

rancher8 said:


> But, do you think it just just as terrible as murder. I don't agree. Since some murderers have recieved much lighter punishments. For example the women that murdered her disabled daughter(via drowning) also recieved a life sentence with a mininum of 15 years. Do you think that this is worse than that?



Is it worse? No. But that woman should have got life too.

But maybe I'm just being too harsh on this. Yeah, I probably am.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2008)

Her hole must be tiiiiiiny :<


----------



## callinginsane (Sep 24, 2008)

This.Is.Sick.


----------



## 64palms (Sep 24, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> How can a 5 year old even penetrate this bitch?!


So you only consider penetration sex?

There's plenty of ways to rape a limp penis.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 24, 2008)

..How one could have sex with a 5 year old is beyond me.

They can't even think with logic. Sick, indeed.


----------



## Kiyiya (Dec 17, 2008)

~M~ said:


> Wait. Why did the garbage man go through the tapes?
> 
> And how did the five year old have an erection?



These are some good questions!!!


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

Well at least we have confirmation that not everything is biased against men, even the criminal justice system. Though this might be the exception to the rule.


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Dec 17, 2008)

this sickens me.
she deserves more than life sentence.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 17, 2008)

*grabs shotgun* Damn zombie threads!


----------



## Altron (Dec 17, 2008)

lol at bumping old thread


----------



## Koi (Dec 17, 2008)

This is one of the most disgusting things I think I've ever read. D:  Convenient how nobody found the tapes after the husband died, though.


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 17, 2008)

I remember this one


----------



## Talon. (Dec 17, 2008)

i forgot about this one.

i was too busy finding my BITCHIN NEW SET.
but anyways, bitch needs to die/


----------



## russ869 (Dec 17, 2008)

rancher8 said:


> But, do you think it just just as terrible as murder. I don't agree. Since some murderers have recieved much lighter punishments. For example the women that murdered her disabled daughter(via drowning) also recieved a life sentence with a mininum of 15 years. Do you think that this is worse than that?



No, I don't think it's just as terrible as murder, which is why she should only get life and murderers should get the DEATH PENALTY!


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

Nodonn said:


> Banging 5 year olds?
> 
> She really needed to get a life



For some sad, sick people that is the definition of life.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 17, 2008)

Life? Now thats just dumb I highly doubt it would of even hurt the kid.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 17, 2008)

life?

isn't that a bit too much?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 17, 2008)

He'll brag to his friends.


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> life?
> 
> isn't that a bit too much?



Well she was five years old. 

That could ruin a kid's life.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 17, 2008)

What part about "Zombie Thread" don't you people understand?

Am i gonna have to take a shot gun to all of you?


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> What part about "Zombie Thread" don't you people understand?
> 
> Am i gonna have to take a shot gun to all of you?



So the thread infects those whose post it with pedophilia? 

What's a zombie thread?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 17, 2008)

Xion said:


> So the thread infects those whose post it with pedophilia?
> 
> What's a zombie thread?



This thread was posted in September. It lived it's life and died. Three months later, some yahoo decides to do some grave digging and ressurects the thread.

You've all been turned to zombies. I'm afraid I'll have to purge you.

*cocks shotgun*


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> This thread was posted in September. It lived it's life and died. Three months later, some yahoo decides to do some grave digging and ressurects the thread.
> 
> You've all been turned to zombies. I'm afraid I'll have to purge you.
> 
> *cocks shotgun*



Well in that case get a mod to lock it so it won't continue to do its dirty work. 

Although September is only FOUR months ago.


----------



## hammer (Dec 17, 2008)

YOUR A ZOMBIE TO FOR POSTING WE R ALL ZOMBIEZ


----------



## Kazmo (Dec 17, 2008)

It's not like it was a little girl (meaning it would actually hurt)

But that's still very wrong and gross...


----------



## MastaFencer (Dec 17, 2008)

I could get a ****** at the age of 5, I was always ready for the lady's.


----------



## hammer (Dec 17, 2008)

ZOMBIE THREAD IS ZOMBIE


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 17, 2008)

Sick people. makes me want to vomit.


----------



## the box (Dec 17, 2008)

good she deserve it the sick fuck


----------



## ZeroBlack (Dec 17, 2008)

I wanna b that 5 yr old. 
Wait, was this woman hot? If she was then yes i do! if not, moving on bitches!


----------

